# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > О нас >  Как Вы попали на форум?

## Sanych

*Тут отписываемся кто и как попал на этот форум.*

----------


## Пацаваца

Меня позвал админ сие форума)

----------


## Asteriks

Меня позвал Шадрак.

----------


## Akasey

меня никто не звал, я сам пришёл....ггг
а вообще я с Шадраком

----------


## Stych

Перешел со старого. Новость  о новом форуме на старом вывесил Sanych.

----------


## Marusja

тоже перешла со старого

----------


## Serj_2k

Sanych дал ссылку ... :drinks:

зы однажды один форум было жалко покидать, но ...

----------


## HARON

Астерикс позвала:air_kiss:

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Шадрак пригласил.

----------


## Цветик-семицветик

дядя Адмын пригласил

----------


## Малыха

просто вот лазила по инету.. и наткнулась на вас )

----------


## Sanych

Просто не бывает. С форума другого сюда попала?

----------


## MOHAPX

Сначала пришло пригласительное. Потом я с седьмого раза введя защитный код очутился вдруг туд.

----------


## vova230

Астерикс приманила

----------


## Alandr

Сидел на тут бае  лазил смотрел фотки у какогото чела стояла на аве картинка с ссылкой!!!

----------


## kolya

а я сам с жодино.
попал по картинке с тут бая

----------


## Mashulya

как всегда.. вслед за Холпом...=)

----------


## Vanya

не помню уже, знаю токо что я первый зарегенный юзер здесь)) после админа есессно

----------


## Femida

Смотрела на tut.by список сайтов по гостевому доступу...и решила зайти)

----------


## BiZ111

ссылку дали

----------


## Irina

Граф позвал

----------


## Katrina Eclair

написали мне в каком-то чате)

----------


## Sanych

И не в чате, а на форуме тебя через личку пригласили, после  того как узнали откуда ты

----------


## HARON

Я и не помню уже толком,вроде как мышка какая- то шепнула...)))

----------


## PatR!oT

били , пинали , мучали , допрашивали и уговаривали сходи туда )))))
по рекламе ))))

----------


## tusshcanchik

Через поисковик. Как у вас тут, интересно?

----------


## Akasey

поживёш увидиш

----------


## luvena

*tusshcanchik*,  ты случаем не с Минского форума?))))))

----------

